# Deer Hunting



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

All You Catfishing Deer Hunters Stop In And Say A Few Words Now,dont Forget Us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I'm Going Deer Hunting Sunday Night ,( Deer O' Flathead) Yeah Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm still hanging around. Even though I pretty much only fish the river between hunts this time of year. Caught 18 blues last Saturday before the afternoon hunt. Here's a pic I took of 2 Ten points Sunday morning.


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

txpalerider were in the heck you hunting?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hunting dog said:


> txpalerider were in the heck you hunting?


I think I have heard him say Refugio area.

txpalerider thats quality!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Your right Caster and thanks. It took 5 years to get to this point. But, it's paying off.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

I've sat back and watched this discussion grow... Now for my two cents. 

First I'm a land owner, second I hunt my place, third I lease my place, last its not high fenced.

As far as high fencing goes I say do it! If I could afford it I would. I say this not out of greed, or to keep the deer to myself. Being a land owner comes responsibilities, and LIABILITIES. I've caught two poachers on my place, and seen signs of many more.

Responsibilities of a land owner as i see it.

1. Protect and conserve the natural resources. Not just deer, all plants and animals. This means protecting them from poachers, dieases, fires, litter, and etc. A low fence it is VERY hard to do this.

2. Liabilites... One of the threads earlier said you could ask a farmer to hunt there. I disagree. Maybe 20 years ago, but now if someone stubbs their toe on your property your getting sued. I have to carefully screen the people I lease to, get waivers signed, and give safety speaches. The high fencing doesn't help much with liabilities, but it does help keep people out whom don't belong (and there usually the one who would sue).

I want to say I feel you guys/gals pain, but look at it from the landowners side as well. I know 90% of you would NEVER do anything wrong but 10% sticks it to us.

I also know their are landowneers who are milking the system for a few bucks, thats wrong too. 

It will be a lose, lose situation until some a lot smarter than me comes up with an idea.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

how did my reply end up here? I sent this to the issue about High Fences? Sorryfor that one guys/gals.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

I'm gettin buck fever lookin' at that picture. Deep breath and hold it.......


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Took a mature doe on the opening evening of the blackpowder season this past saturday. Took a second doe on sunday on Fort Knox Military Reservation quota hunt. Both will go towards salami with pepperjack cheese. Haven't seen a good buck on our place this year, only 2 and 3 year-olds with basket racks. 

The does are getting out of hand, the gender ratio is way out of balance and we are going to take a dozen mature females out of the herd this gun season whenever it starts in november. We have the food, we have the habitat, now we just need to worry about the genetics of the herd and getting a proper ratio of does to bucks. The state is purchasing 1000 acres on the farm in front of ours', a private organization uses another 14,000 acres bordering our farm for ecological research and an arboretum so that will leave one property line exposed to the hunting public. I forsee good things happening in the near future with a little more management.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear things are shaping up for you Nikonos. Good luck with your management program. It's really fun to see the transformation.


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Tick, tick, tick, the days are getting closer.


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

*Got one with my bow*

I took this 9 point with my bow last Sat morning. Not huge but close to Marble Falls I've yet to see one much bigger.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Dang Brad... you keep puttin' pictures on the board of bucks like that, and I might have to buy a plane ticket to Texas... those are some nice looking critters... what I want to know is, why are you takin' pictures instead of draggin' one of them rascals out with you're four-wheeler? Is season not open yet or are you waiting for the next world record buck before you squeeze off a shot?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Pretty work Bigcat  

That's a nice rack no matter where you're hunting, in my opinion... I never could get them horns to get tender in the oven... 

Kutter must be using that machine gun to kill 'em in droves like that... Trouble with killing more than one deer a day is that I'm lazy and I always hated dragging all those dead bodies out of the woods... and then having to clean 'em all... When I was first starting out with deer hunting, my two cousins and I got the "honor" of being the butchers in camp... The novelty wore off pretty quickly....


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

What are you guys planting for your fall harvest crop in the food plots for the deer? I have a 40 acre field sown with a mix of milo, millet, winter wheat and soybeans that I will keep the same for the turkeys and doves. But my smaller fields are all in winter wheat and have been forever and next year I want to try something new in the smaller woodland plots. Clover doesn't do particularly well for some reason, even after the soil tests and dumptrucks of lime. I have heard good things about chicory and kale up in minnesota and michigan but have never seen it in the southeast. Anyone ever try these or have something else to recommend for a good late season forage crop for the whitetails?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Bigcat, That's a nice 'un.

TxPalerider, Next time I get a chance to come to Victoria, I'm gonna take them up on it, and see you.

Nikonos, I tried to take some pics of my Bio-Logic field, but my camera is on the blink. I have never planted it until this year, but they have eaten it down to the stalks in about half of the fields You might also try some of the oats that I use, Buck Forage. But don't buy them from Cabelas, find a local feed store, it's much cheaper. This stuff is like candy to my deer. They keep it mowed down to the ground, and I mean like a golf course short. Chicory take too long for me, usually two years to mature. I have better luck with any kinda oats than wheat.

I haven't gotten but three does and missed another this morning. We are also having trouble witht the does, trying to thin them out on the neighbors land.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nice Buck Bigcat!! Especially for the Marble Falls area. Congrats. Won't be long and it looks like you gonna that boy is gonna be doing the shooting.

Hawkeye,
Yes, my season is open. But, I take a lot more pics than shots. I'll see sometheing taht suits my fancy sooner or later. Might not even be as big as those. If I don't......Oh well. I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> Bigcat, That's a nice 'un.
> 
> I have better luck with any kinda oats than wheat.
> 
> I haven't gotten but three does and missed another this morning. We are also having trouble witht the does, trying to thin them out on the neighbors land.


I think we tried oats once with the milo and it did alright, but I can't think of the variety. I just want something that will stay green through gun season. There was such a huge crop of acorns this year that I believe more fawns made it and are growing faster than they have the last couple years because they are getting more protein-dense forage and, hence the larger number of young deer and does that have enlarged udders. Gun season starts in 3 weeks and I hope the temp takes a major drop before then to really get the bigger deer moving out of their thickets and into the open oaks and food plots in the bottoms looking for some of these does. It will be a good year for meat, that's for sure. Just have yet to see a buck mature enough for my tastes. Turkey season in the morning so I gotta run.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I hunted hogs in Florida a few years ago. The outfit I hunted with also had deer food plots planted in something they called star grass... the deer went to it like a crack-addict to a pile of crack cocaine... I looked into getting some for a piece of lan I had a while ago, and Farmer's Services had it available. It grows like Bermuda grass and it's supposed to be almost as tough...

Brad... I like to watch deer too, but its rare to see two nice bucks like that together around these parts... the only time I've seen two deer like that together, I got ambushed (they snuck up from behind so quietly it was almost as if they had appeared out of the earth) and I never got a chance to get off a shot... four bucks came up on me, and if I didn't know better, I'd say I must have been dozing to let them get so close (8 steps) without hearing them... two of them were nice as any I've ever seen... two scrub racks were trailing along with the big boys... Lesson learned? Never underestimate a deer.... I'd love to see more pics, even if there's no hunting story to go with them...


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Kutter

You tag out in one hunt?

I guess it would be more efficient that way. Clean em all at once. Would be a lot of work but then it would be over with.


Funny thing about that buck. It was the first deer to come to the feeder this year. Gave me the time to catch that 31.2 # flattie last night.

Ending this year pretty good.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Are you only allowed one deer BigCat? That's a big flathead... wish you had a picture of it too


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

That was just a cool pic from my deer camp, not sure who shot what when that pic was taken. I liked the fog in the background. We've had as many as 20 deer hanging from that pole. There is even several pic's of that pole in magazines, like Missouri Game & Fish and Deer & Deer Hunting. We average 75-90 deer a year taken off that 3600 acre farm. Since we started QDM a few years back (no bucks under 4 points each side), quality and quantity of bigger bucks has increased many times over. It's not the law here, just camp rules. Our ratio of 14 points and above are rising real quick.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Man that is awesome Kutter. I've yet to see a typical 14 pt on our ranch. Every deer over 12 points I've seen always had kickers or non-typical points. Post some pics if you got 'em. I'd love to see them. Just based on the 2 buck on the meat pole, y'all are killing some pretty good deer.

Hawkeye:

I'll see what other pics I've got to post. Although, I've taken a pretty good unprovoked tongue lashing in the Hunting Forum after I posted pics. Some seem to think since I have a place to hunt nice deer that I am somehow unfairly priveleged or have more money than sense.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I just like looking at pictures of nice big bucks... live ones are even more appealing to me than dead ones... I don't know enough about you to know whether you're rich, priveledged or anything else for that matter. (don't care either LOL) I do know you've been kind, respectful and helpful to the rest of the folks here (me included)... so you're okay in my book, if that means anything. I promise not to give you a hard time for posting pictures of deer... I might do a lot of oooing and aaahing when I see 'em though... and maybe a little bit of drooling on my keyboard...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*See,you guys are goin'about this the wrong way...*Trade fish fillets or take your deer huntin' buds fishin' on Sundays....they will give you all the deer meat(including tenderloins)that you can use for free....Put it in the crockpot/Go fishin'!!!Mo' time on da water! *<'){{{{<*


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Look at it dis way NightTrain, Would you rather someone give you a mess of fish, or catch them yourself?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I'd rather somebody _give me some deer meat....and I go fishin'.I used to hunt,I'm just jerkin' da chain!_


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I'd rather do both. We had the perfect trip planned for dis weekend. We were gonna hunt until 10 or so, get in the boat, fish until 2 or 3, and then get back in a tree, but I gotta work night shift the rest of the week. Dangit!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Personally, I hunt in the morning. Wet a line in the river from mid-morning to mid-afternoon. Then get back in the stand. After dark I clean deer/hogs and fillet fish. Man, I love this time of year.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I start working 6 days/week 12 hours/day on Monday. I'll fish again about Thanksgiving week, if things go well.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hawkeye, hows the back? I haven't heard you say lately.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Just got back the 104lbs of venison salami w/ pepper jack cheese tonight from my blackpowder does....Oh the sweet taste of success...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hey Adam...want to trade some of dat fo'some feesh fillets?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Don't do it! make him go climb a tree himself. :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Sorry boys, this stuff is worth its weight in gold. You need to get some deer in ya, a fresh pound and a half backstrap steak off of a whitetail grilled over hickory and oak coals will make you forget about fishing for a minute or two. I haven't bought ground beef in two years because I grind several deer throughout the season and the stuff is much leaner than any store-bought burger. I am of the mindset of 'if you kill it, use every bit of it that you can.'


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> Hawkeye, hows the back? I haven't heard you say lately.


I got tired of whining about it... same as it was weeks ago... still taking lots of drugs to function... muscle relaxers, pain pills, anti-inflamatory... can't lift a gallon of milk without pain... told the doctor this week that I'm going back to "business as usual." If it's gonna hurt when I do nothing, I might as well have a reason for it to hurt, right? Been to the chiropractor 3x's a week for over a month... he gets me feelin pretty good, then I have to drive home... 
WAAAAA... there's the whine......
I can't imagine sitting in a boat for a long time... I'll probably have to get me one of them stand-up center console jobbie-doos soon... I don't expect I'll be much good at drivin a sit-down boat til spring at the earliest...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Daggone Hawk....we can "lash you to the mast",mate!Seriously...hope you heal up soon.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Man, hate to hear dat Hawkeye. Hope you get well soon.


----------

